# buying an humidor in Canada



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi!

I'm wondering where we can buy cheap humidors in Canada. I already bought a small one on amazon (canada), but I think it's gonna be full pretty fast and they don't sell bigger ones on the site. Anyone tried ordering one from a US web site like cheaphumidor or lynncigars? Any duties, customs to pay for humidors?

Thanks


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

vink said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm wondering where we can buy cheap humidors in Canada. I already bought a small one on amazon (canada), but I think it's gonna be full pretty fast and they don't sell bigger ones on the site. Anyone tried ordering one from a US web site like cheaphumidor or lynncigars? Any duties, customs to pay for humidors?
> 
> Thanks


theres a cheaper and better way to store your sticks. Most standard chepy humidors have bad seals. Get a large cooler (I picked one up for $65 at walmart in st-leonard, you could check out canadian tire, they also have), go to mondou, get clear kitty litter. It cost about 9 bucks for more then you'll ever need. For under 100 you have an excellent storage for your cigars, not the prettiest but the best to keep more money for your sticks


----------



## taxedman (Dec 10, 2010)

Go look at Canada Humidor ......they carry the same inventory the rest of the world does (Sure-Seal) and their prices are competitive within Canada. Customer service is very good as well. I bought a 150 ct that I returned because it was way below par.....took it back, no problem. The best advice has already been given, however.


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

vink said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm wondering where we can buy cheap humidors in Canada. I already bought a small one on amazon (canada), but I think it's gonna be full pretty fast and they don't sell bigger ones on the site. Anyone tried ordering one from a US web site like cheaphumidor or lynncigars? Any duties, customs to pay for humidors?
> 
> Thanks


There is a shop in laval that does sell cedar humidors, but if you are looking for a lot of space the best and cheaper thing to do is go with Vitulla's solution. you will have plenty of space to store your cigars.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

But, did anyone tried ordering one from a US web site like cheaphumidor or lynncigars? Any duties, customs to pay for humidors?


----------



## saionbuss (Dec 2, 2011)

I used to live in Canada, and when ever I buy sth expensive, I use some US website, and then ask them to ship to some where close to the boarder (you can always find such mail receiver services), and I will take a drive and pick it up on my weekend grosser y shopping trip


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought one from eBay. A Cuban crafters (freaking love it).. It got through to me ok but I had to pay duty. Anything over 20 bucks declared they may get you for duty. Also the bigger and heavier the box... They will inspect and attach a duty to it. 

I started too small as well with my first..but was lucky to sell it on Craigslist to get some cash back.

I personally love a humidor with the Spanish lined cedar. Something to display your sticks in. It's always a great conversation starter when you have people over.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

But take a look on Craigslist or kijiji..there are lots out there in amazing shape. Even some vintage ones that just need a little love.


----------



## taxedman (Dec 10, 2010)

vink said:


> But, did anyone tried ordering one from a US web site like cheaphumidor or lynncigars? Any duties, customs to pay for humidors?


Duty fees on any product coming across are assessed based on dollar value and country of origin (China on these types of humidors)....you may also likely pay the applicable sales taxes in your province. Also, if the vendor uses a carrier like fedex or UPS, you may pay customs brokerage fees to them! Another thing to look out for is the quality control on these inexpensive units.....if you have to send it back, you can't recoup customs fees or taxes. There is more than one mail order company for humidors in Canada, just search the internet....their prices simply reflect all these costs already built in. Canadian retailers also tend to work on larger margins due to the puny market they exist in.


----------



## Jeet (Oct 22, 2011)

i bought a humidor from cheaphumidors to whitby. the price was 80 dollars on their site + 40 something for shipping. Way better priced than here in Canada. Had to pay duties though upwards of 40 dollars. still for 160 better priced than buying it here in canada.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks all! Got a humidor on kijiji for 30 bucks! I can easilly fit at least 50 cigars in it! It's in perfect conditions! What a deal! Also I found a Canadian reseller on ebay who seems to have sometimes good deals. Since I cannot put web links, look for "Canadian Cigar Accessories" on ebay!


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Now that I can
here's the link:
http://stores.ebay.ca/Canadian-Cigar-Accessories?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Does anyone know off hand where I can find duty information? I'm looking at some larger humidors on ebay that go for around $200 - $250 plus shipping and I'm wondering what to expect in duty. The same quality and size of humidor in a shop here at home is upwards of $400.


----------



## avrus (Sep 19, 2011)

Kruz said:


> Does anyone know off hand where I can find duty information? I'm looking at some larger humidors on ebay that go for around $200 - $250 plus shipping and I'm wondering what to expect in duty. The same quality and size of humidor in a shop here at home is upwards of $400.


TLGcanada.com should get some love in here. Reasonable prices, ship out of Edmonton.

Basically the rule of thumb is: Don't ship UPS. Just don't. Never ever. Never ever ever. FedEx? Don't use them either. If you can find a US supplier willing to ship via USPS you probably won't even pay GST on the humidor. Duties are really only ever charged by UPS, and it's not even duty it's a brokerage fee to handle the import paperwork.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

you should forget the humidor and get a cooler. soon you will outgrow that humi and will be looking again! lol


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

There just something about a really nice humidor that I don't want to give up. That's why I'm focusing on something I can grow into with at least enough room for 100+ robustos.



bazookajoe8 said:


> you should forget the humidor and get a cooler. soon you will outgrow that humi and will be looking again! lol


----------



## Montecristo#4 (May 2, 2011)

You can buy a super nice humidor in Canada from a company called Cigar Star they are in Ontario no duty but if you live in Ontario you have to pay the HST there are a couple sellers in the USA and Canada that sell them on ebay as well. Thats were I got mine, love the look and functions perfectly.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

taxedman said:


> Go look at Canada Humidor ...... their prices are competitive within Canada. Customer service is very good as well. I bought a 150 ct that I returned because it was way below par.....took it back, no problem. The best advice has already been given, however.


I have had the privilege of meeting Lou the owner and he is a great botl. Check out his site and support a fellow botl.


----------



## chevy699 (Jan 1, 2013)

Montecristo#4 said:


> You can buy a super nice humidor in Canada from a company called Cigar Star they are in Ontario no duty but if you live in Ontario you have to pay the HST there are a couple sellers in the USA and Canada that sell them on ebay as well. Thats were I got mine, love the look and functions perfectly.


I have a cigar star humidor and its awsome


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

vink said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm wondering where we can buy cheap humidors in Canada. I already bought a small one on amazon (canada), but I think it's gonna be full pretty fast and they don't sell bigger ones on the site. Anyone tried ordering one from a US web site like cheaphumidor or lynncigars? Any duties, customs to pay for humidors?
> 
> Thanks


I ordered both my humis from US web sites. I can't remember which sites now though 

Humidors are basically all the same made-in-China stuff. That's why you see the same models on different sites, over and over and over again.

If you want CHEAP - get a large sealable container from Home Depot or Canadian Tire. Or get a wine cooler from Cdn Tire or Future Shop. I got a Danby wine cooler from Future Shop for like $129 or something.. it's got about 10 boxes of cigars in it right now.

Actually the one I bought is on sale right now for 99 bucks! Danby 17 Bottle Wine Cooler (DWC172BL) : Wine Cellars & Coolers - Future Shop


----------

